# PA Consulting Raspberry Pi Awards Celebrates Ingenuity



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The theme of the competition, run in conjunction with the Raspberry Pi Foundation, was to devise a system built around the tiny, powerful computer that would make the world a better place. The judging panel considered team passion; the simplicity and clarity of the project; creativity originality and general coolness; commercial potential; and, of course, world benefits.


Here


----------

